# And so it begins



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

After spending a week in Florida and having made several trips through the Haunted Mansion, and with Hauntcast back to haunt my ears once again, it's time to start building.

I've got a bunch of ideas floating around in my mind, including several nods (both obvious and subtle) to the Haunted Mansion. 

Time to get Lost Lake Cemetery 2012 under way! :jol:


----------

